# af after miscarriage



## boxerdog

Hi all, 

I had a very early miscarriage on 17th April scan showed i was about 5 1/2 weeks maximum and bleeding ended within about 5 days. Have not had any complications and before the miscarriage my periods were very regular 28/29 days. 

I am now on day 32 since miscarriage and no sign of AF, boobs have been quite sore for 2 days now and i have been quite moody/bitchy (if im honest), have also been peeing alot.

I'm in 2 minds right now, on one hand i wish AF would arrive so we had an idea again for ovulation etc and so i can get back into a cycle, and on the other hand inside im hoping i am pregnant again, husband and I have :sex: enough...... 

Im determined not to test again yet and to ignore the boobs (ussually before :witch: my nipples are sore but this is the same as when pregnant its the boobs themselves sides etc feeling quite heavy and tender. 

Can anyone tell me how long it took for them to get :witch: after an early miscarriage or am i just going mad? I know its different for each woman but an idea might be nice. 

Thanks"


----------



## tinadecember

Hey Boxerdog,

i asked this question last week. I had a d&c 40 days ago and i still havent had a period. 

Me and OH have also been trying since 2 weeks after the miscarriage so im in 2 minds.. either to take a test or just wait and see what nature brings. Im going to see a doctor next week because he said i should have had a period within 6 weeks. 

I havent really had any signs of pregnancy.. my boobs were sore a fortnight ago but only for a few days and theyve stopped being sore again now. and ive been eating loads and loads of chocolate (i normally do before af but not this much!!)

other girls have said theyve had their af between 30-35 days afterwards so maybe wait a few more days hun hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## boxerdog

thankyou tina!


----------



## HayleyJA

Hi Boxerdog,

Thought my experience might help answer your question too...
I miscarried in Feb. One scan showed bean measuring as 5w3days (behind what we'd expected) and by the next scan two weeks later, I'd passed all tissue - I don't know exactly what 'day' to class as the miscarriage, but from that point it was about 40days before I had my next period.

I too was quite hopeful during this time, with my 'symptoms' being headaches, bloatedness, heartburn and strange twinges.

The good news for me though was that I was expected it to be a painful, heavy, horrible period, when in actual fact it only really lasted 3 days followed by 2 days spotting. I didn't have any pain - which was a relief as I thought it would bring back all the bad memories.

I'm now in my second cycle since mc and my cycles seem just as irregular as before!

Hoping that you recover to a normal cycle shortly, and get your BFP soon thereafter!

Lots of dust to you... :dust:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Boxerdog,

I had D&C then exactly 30 days later af arrived but alot of women have had to wait longer 

xx


----------



## jenn2282

mine came after 30 days too


----------



## Caroline

Hi boxerdog I had mc @ 8weeks, now 39 days since & for past 5 days had occasional spotting on wiping & nothing more.

I'm the same as you half of me wants to be pg (had plenty of :sex:); but other half just wants af to arrive then hopefully body will be back to normal & can ttc again.

Here's hoping for some answers for you soon & you too tina.

:hug:to you both


----------



## readyforbaby

do you count the day you first started bleeding as the miscarriage or the last day or somewhere in the middle... just curious.

I too am wondering the same. Anxious to get pg again!


----------



## tinadecember

readyforbaby said:


> do you count the day you first started bleeding as the miscarriage or the last day or somewhere in the middle... just curious.
> 
> I too am wondering the same. Anxious to get pg again!

i think you count the first day of bleeding as your first cycle day hun. Well with the d&c the first day of the cycle is the day you had it done so i would guess its the same.. xx


----------



## boxerdog

Hi everyone thanks for all the nice replies.

Ok as for day of which you start counting the nurse at EPU told me to start counting the day i went in and told there was nothing left and i had miscarried although id been bleeding for 2 days beforehand, had had a scan on the Tues and they had seen the sac, another scan on the Friday and the sac was gone, so i am now 33-35 days since the start of the bleeding. 

I spoke with hubbie last night and he said we could test this weekend if we want to, see how we both feel about it all. 

I just wish something would happen so i know either way now as patience is not a strong point for me....... :blush:

Good luck to you all going through the same as me, heres to a few :bfp: very soon for everyone!!


----------



## tinadecember

hey boxerdog! glad you got an answer on the whole cycle day thing.

im on cycle day 42 after a d&c still no period.. i suppose ive been symptom spotting the last couple of weeks and i shouldnt have got my hopes up really. i did a pregnancy test yesterday and it was negative.

i suppose its just my cycles messed up and its gonna be a waiting game now for the stupid af xxx


----------



## boxerdog

Hi Tina,

well i failed miserably and tested i know i should not have but its day 33 and i felt the need to. I got :bfp: so feeling all sorts right now, going to post on pregnancy forum i think as i need to talk to someone who got pregnant in first month after miscarriage to make some sense of it all! 

Hopefully someone on here can help me, give some wise words etc etc.


----------



## tinadecember

hey! aw im so happy for you! i bet you are really shocked.:happydance:

mine was defo a clear negative so i suppose ill just have to wait until june thats if i have even had a period by then!! xxx


----------



## boxerdog

Thankyou Tina yes shocked is the best way to describe it right now perhaps in a week or so when i have restested i might be more adjusted to it. 

I should be over the moon! i am slightly :happydance:


----------



## rachjim98

Congrats on the:bfp:


----------



## Caroline

congrats on the :bfp: boxerdog


----------



## HayleyJA

Yay Boxerdog! I'm really glad it's turned out well for you! Congratulations! :hug:


----------



## readyforbaby

Huge congrats on the BFP!


----------



## boxerdog

thankyou everyone lets hope its not a chemical pregnancy or anything daft like that! 
Take it day at a time! :happydance:


----------



## applelova911

Hey all,
Congrats if anyone has had a BFP since this post but I have the same question. I had a natural m/c on 8/4 and I have not yet had af. I tested just for the curiosity on 9/9 and got a BFN. It's driving me insane. Anyone else go more than 6 weeks without af and still get a BFN??


----------



## Caroline

It can take up to 8 weeks. When I went to GP he told me that if things weren't settled after 12 weeks to go back. Day after seeing Dr :witch: got me good & proper.

If u r concerned go & see u r GP & they wil advise u on what is best hun.

Hope she arrives soon/ u get bfp.


----------



## applelova911

Caroline said:


> It can take up to 8 weeks. When I went to GP he told me that if things weren't settled after 12 weeks to go back. Day after seeing Dr :witch: got me good & proper.
> 
> If u r concerned go & see u r GP & they wil advise u on what is best hun.
> 
> Hope she arrives soon/ u get bfp.

Thanks Caroline, I hope :witch:arrives soon so that I can start ttc again. My regular cycles are longer than usual and the tww kills me but now this 5ww us making me even more anxious. If I dont get :witch: or a :bfp:its back to the GP. :wacko:


----------



## Caroline

:hugs: hun my cycles were pretty screwed up for awhile after mc. Took forever for af to arrive, then when she showed sge was seriously heavy & lasted 10 days, then cycle only lasted 21 days, & again got very heavy period, but was shorter, then following cycle was 30 days & much more normal.

Hoping this next cycle is 7 months long. (currently 8+ wks pg).

Good luck ttc hun, it may take a few months until things settle down. Don't get disheartened it will happen soon. M/c is a tough thing to deal with, but they never warn you the road after is just as tough.

We are always here if you need a shoulder to cry on, or someone to rant & rave at, it truly helps.


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

First I'm so sorry for your miscarriages :cry:

I am newly pg and I'm afraid I am having one so I wanted to ask you how it began, if you don't mind sharing it.

I have had brown spotting and a little red bleeding for the past 5 days. The past two days at exactly noon I got the af like cramps followed by a little bit of dark red blood. Then around 6pm it goes away.


----------



## Caroline

If u r concerned hun go speak to your Dr & they can arrange an early scan.

Mine started with a little brown tinged cm when I wiped, this then progressed to blood stained cm, then it was just pink blood when I wiped, the bleeding got very heavy followed by severe cramps.


----------



## apple_20

I had very light brown spotting that got darker over 3 days on the fourth day doctor decided to take blood to check levels they came back 16 that night the spotting turned into red blood and i mc. i had no cramping so the doctor didn't seem worried but i think i knew for sure when i took a hpt on the fourth day and the line was faint over a week after I'd got my first BFP.
I really hope it works out differently for you but i would advice asking for your blood to be tested to check that hcg is doubling 

x


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi :)

When i had my miscariage five months ago i did not get a period for 5 and half weeks, and since then my cycle is very messed up. You may be pregnant or your period will just be a little longer, i have known people who got their periods 2 months after a miscarriage. And when AF does show up, it may take a few cycles for it to become regular as your hormones need to settle down.

Hope all goes well and we all get our BFP soon :D

xx


----------



## Stacey_89

Sometimes when dark/brown blood pass's this can mean its just old blood which your body is getting rid of, so i once got told, but deffo go and get yourself checked out hun

all the best x


----------



## ThatGirl

mine came after 56 daysm normal period no major pains or anything


----------

